# BMW 335d - 10hour detail.



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Il let pics do the talking after today's 10hours graft.. I'm goosed!

Some comparison shots...


335d - 10hour detail, Before. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, Before. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, Before. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d, 50/50 shot - iPhone pic. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d, before - iPhone pic. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d, after - iPhone pic. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d, before - iPhone pic. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d, after - iPhone pic. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr

And a load of afters..


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d, 10hour detail - iPhone pic. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


335d - 10hour detail, After. by PSJHodgson, on Flickr

More pictures to come tomorrow (fingers crossed it stays dry that is).

Cheers,


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work, love your before and after shots


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

I want one, so bad!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks the part. 

Have I seen this car on E90 post?


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

top stuff 

car look so menacing aswell for an estate


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

excellent fiinish. great before and afters


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:



Kerr said:


> Have I seen this car on E90 post?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Before and after shots next to each other give a better effect.

Well done!


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Possibly on the E90 forum, I'm not sure :S the owner is on a few forums I think..

Cheers guys!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice finish mate :thumb:

What products were used?


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's a few off the top of my head
Zaino z-7
Bilberry
TRIX
Dodo juice clay n born slippy
3M compounds and pads
Swissvax pre wax cleaner
Swissvax onyx
Zaino 9&10 leather cleaner 
Auto glym glass and plastic cleaner etc


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice! Lots of work gone into that, and effort into the pictures with befores and afters from similar angles, etc. 

Nice thread! :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Sweet looking car. Lovely job.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job! lovely looking car too


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Bonnie looking car,funny thing is if you mentioned anywhere else you'd spent 10 hrs on your car they would think your were nuts.On here your a hero .Well done that man :thumb::thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

stunning work on a wonderful motor


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

looks great! impressed with how well the scratches came up :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The afters look great, 10 hours worth invested, the results show perfectly your work :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work my man the turn around on the engine is spot on well done.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Great work mate, love the engine bay detail and the footwell before and after is great, such a difference!


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

*nice work*

Beautiful work....i love that color especially when the car has the sport package...i was wondering what camera/lense/settings you used to get that gorgeous side pic which is the third shot from the end.

thanks,

Sean,,,


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Had e46 330 xd in the past, really wouldn't mind a 335d as my next car :driver:.
Lovely finish on that one :thumb:.


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheers, 

camera wise I just use the basic canon 1000d with a upgraded lens - the fixed 50mm 1.8 lens (great lens) - each picture had a diff setting as I'm alwas adjusting to get the right shot depending on lighting through the day. Aperture was roughly around 4.0, ISO was mainly 100-200. Hope this helps.

deni2 - i was taken out in this 335d and what a car! Couldn't recommend one enough, I'd be happy to own one myself! Pulls like a mutha Fuka!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

great job :thumb:

Do you know what the wheels are? genuine or replica?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very impressive! :thumb:
I like the scratch before & after pics! The interior looks like showroom spec once you had cleaned them!


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

The wheels are reps yeti.


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for the info...that helps...I have a Nikon D40 and have the 50mm lense.....I guess i just need to play with different settings to get that look...Great detail and a lovely car.

Sean,,,


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround! Brilliant job:thumb:


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

Good work looks really nice


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

top job, where are you based ?


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm based in Cumbria (Carlisle)


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

.Z.R. said:


> The wheels are reps yeti.


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely job and not the easiest colour to remove scratches from IMO - looks great


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

Top work, lovely colour and some great before and after shots.


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice job


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

lovely car there and lovely work


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work, love M Sport tourings


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning, possibly the next car after the m3


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

nice looking car, are the rear wheels not staggered?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats a lovely car. the alloys are so nice!!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

oofft! Stunning


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some great comparison shots and even better after shots well done. Now enjoy it!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats a great turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

oh i do like that ... v nice work! Wish I was that good !!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks sh1t hot. Love the stance and mods on that badboy.

Great work.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result looks top job


----------

